# Klavier a la Party - my 1 minute piano sonata



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

I wrote this piano piece through a lot of different stages. Played around with the beginning theme a lot but never knew how to continue it. While on the beach, I envisioned a lot more of it contained in a very loose sonata form with a second theme. The piece from there came quickly as an improvisation that I later brought to a close. The title is me trying to convey the German classical beginning with that of the second theme's party pop feel.


----------

